# What book should everyone read?



## Violanthe (Jul 25, 2006)

Is there a book you enjoyed so much that you feel anyone would enjoy it? How about a book that is relevant and thought-provoking, that gives readers a different and important perspective? Maybe a book that is a great introduction to your favorite genre? A book that would draw people in to reading, or into reading something outside their usual experience?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 25, 2006)

Violanthe said:


> Is there a book you enjoyed so much that you feel anyone would enjoy it? How about a book that is relevant and thought-provoking, that gives readers a different and important perspective? Maybe a book that is a great introduction to your favorite genre? A book that would draw people in to reading, or into reading something outside their usual experience?



Thank you for that lovely question!  

In response, I recommend this nonfiction trilogy:

_Why People Believe Weird Things: Pseudoscience, Superstition, and Other Confusions of our Time; How We Believe: Science, Skepticism, and the Search for God;_ and _The Science of Good and Evil: Why People Cheat, Gossip, Care, Share, and Follow the Golden Rule,_ all by Michael Shermer, who is one of the regular columnists for _Scientific American_. Those interested in more information about him can find it here.

These books comprise especially helpful reading when it comes to arguments about the rightness/wrongness of religion versus reality, and sound versus specious reasoning in general.

Those interested in purchasing them can do so here.

(While doing this research, I discovered that he's written yet another new book: _Why Darwin Matters: The Case Against Intelligent Design,_ that I shall now purchase.)

Barley


----------



## Talierin (Jul 25, 2006)

The Cheese Monkeys by Chip Kidd. Yeah. Whatever you do, don't think of elephants.


----------



## Mike (Jul 25, 2006)

Doctor Zhivago by Boris Pasternak.

What can I say? This book moved me like no other book before it, it's thought-provoking, beautifully written, has wonderful characters, it's, it's...one of the greatest novels ever written. Ever.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 25, 2006)

I can't really answer that question. 


No two humans shall ever have the same taste. Yes they may be similar, but in the end, they cannot be the same. I'm a tolkien basketball lover, for example, but my friend, who also likes tolkien, hates basketball. So a claim to a book being loved by everyone would problably not be true.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 25, 2006)

morgoththe1 said:


> No two humans shall ever have the same taste.



I concur, and I should know: I've tasted a LOT of humans! 

Barley


----------

